# Panasonic ETC Reader



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm looking for a working ETC reader that speaks on start up, ideally with the power cables


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

all the modern ones speak.

i'm sure i have one out of my Vitz

can check monday


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Posted in wrong thread


----------

